# Gauge pods?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I saw a nice gauge pod insert the other day on here. Goes into the middle of the dash where the plastic insert sits now. Where do you get one of these? What gauges are recommended for here? I was thinking Oil Temp and Fuel Pressure.

Seth


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

Did it look like this?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

If you have a 2004 and up to a January build 2006, the JHP kit is a plug and play as the factory wiring loom has a connector for the gauges. If your car is a 2006 with a post January build you'll have to splice it into your wiring.

If, like me, you have to splice gauges in, here are some lower cost units:
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applications/2006_Pontiac_GTO_6.0.aspx/24/2946/_DMS_Fiberglass_2004_2005_2006_Pontiac_GTO_Dual_Gauge_Pod_NEW_DESIGN_

http://www.pfyc.com/c/GTGAU/Gauges.html


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

the PFYC ones look pretty sick but they attach with 3M tape?? whack. Anyone have these with a pic installed?


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

one more thing... which gauges can you splice in anyway? A/F, Oil, Water????


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

*Gage pod*

I have seen one GTO with this item,, you get them from PFYC.COM..


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> I have seen one GTO with this item,, you get them from PFYC.COM.. as far as what gages to put in there,, a word of ADVICE,, don't use a OIL or Water Gage,,Go with a VOLT and a Vacume gage, ,,with a OIL and Water gage you will have a hose coming into the instrument panel,, and if one of these sucker leaks ,, BIG TROUBLE


If you get an oil pressure gauge, get the electrical one, not mechanical which feeds the hose you mentioned to the gauge. The electric one has a sending unit mounted on the engine and just wires into the gauge. I helped a buddy install electric gauges in his 90 Camaro(replaced all the factory gauges). I can't recall where we tapped the sending unit into as that was over 10 years ago. If you use a mechanical oil pressure gauge, it's best to mount it outside, for example through the cowl vents.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

The_Bleek said:


> one more thing... which gauges can you splice in anyway? A/F, Oil, Water????


Here's how to splice in the Holden wiring:
http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php


If you're going to use Autometer or other gauges, go to a speed shop and ask to see the installation instructions. They're pretty good.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got the JHP gauges and love them to death. My only gripe is the plastic lens is super sensitive and scratches easily when cleaning. You gotta take some Maguires plastic scratch remover to it or just take them up to a frame shop and have two round pieces of glass cut out and double side tape them in the place the cheap plastic lens used to be. HOWEVER, I was under the impression they didn't work with the 04's. Just the 05's and the 06's with a build date no later then Jan. have the plug and play. The Feb.-May 06's (or whatever the last month was, I think it's May, not sure) need to buy a wiring harness kit from JHP for the guages to work.


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

www.teamscss.com makes killer gauge pods and matching gauges.


----------



## AJS (Apr 18, 2007)

I do make these pods from genuine GM Holden parts for the LH drive GTOs and RH drive Holden cars and have sold them through ebay, they look and fit like they are factory made, they sell for around $400us plus shipping, if your interested let me know and I will send some photos of the binnical pod.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

PM SENT:cool


----------



## AJS (Apr 18, 2007)

here are some photos of my pods that I make. Colours available are red, black, yellow, orange, light blue(teal),white


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

the quality and service of JHP has dropped to a new low and also the price is through the roof for $500 you get cheap plastic faces,bad quality paint,and poor customer service to boot...so you might want to give AJS a try


----------



## AJS (Apr 18, 2007)

I only make these on the side from my original job,( takes about 1 week to make 1, after hours) beeing a car enthusiast I did buy one here (binnical pod and gauges) from a company in Melbourne and it was pricy and the quality was crap.
So I decided to make my own, there is more work in them than I thought and I make them as if I was fitting them to my car ( Im very fussy).
Anyone that has purchased a pod from me is very happy with the product. if you are not happy with my pod return it to me for a refund.
They do come with a wiring loom and instructions for the 05 06 GTOs, some GTOs have the loom taped to the radio wiries at the rear of the housing you could check first and save on the cost of the loom if its not required.
cheers Allan
PS i will be away for the weekend and will reply to any PMs in 3 days time


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd love to have a gauge pod in my '04 -- but just am not up for taking on another installation project like that right now.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

So I buy the pod and hook up the specific gauge connectors and roll?


----------



## kenbidwell (Dec 17, 2006)

I just got a pod from Allan and it looks great. 

Ken


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

AJS,
Oil pressure gauge pictured in BAR or kg/cm2? Can you make them in psi? Were the last hold out on fully going metric.....

Red Beard


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> AJS,
> Oil pressure gauge pictured in BAR or kg/cm2? Can you make them in psi? Were the last hold out on fully going metric.....
> 
> Red Beard


I'm curious about this too.


----------



## crusader (Jun 8, 2007)

Not really sure there was a difinitive answer about if the pods are plausable for the '04 model. Are they only for the '05-'06 models? Can anyone clarify please.

Bobby


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

You could do them on the 04, but they don't have the plug under the center dash panel. Us 04 guys would have to make all our own connections.


----------



## crusader (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

AJS,

How much are your pods? Do they come with the matching background colors?
I am interested in purchasing a set from you.

Let me know:cheers


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi Speed said:


> AJS,
> 
> How much are your pods? Do they come with the matching background colors?
> I am interested in purchasing a set from you.
> ...



See messages #11 and #13 in this thread.


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

soo wait a min..i have a 04 gto....if i wanted to get gauges your tellin me i allready have ports from the factory to where i do not have to tap into the fuel line or anything like that


----------



## AJS (Apr 18, 2007)

HI Guys the pods I make will fit 2004/05/06 GTOs. Its the gauges that will only work on the 05/06 GTOs as the BCM are diferent I belive, so the 04 GTO has to use after market gauges with sender units wereas the 05/06 read all their information from the computer.
The battery gauges reads in volts and the oil gauge reads in bars. Hope this clears a few things up
cheers Allan


----------



## tom's2005gto (Jul 5, 2007)

AJS said:


> HI Guys the pods I make will fit 2004/05/06 GTOs. Its the gauges that will only work on the 05/06 GTOs as the BCM are diferent I belive, so the 04 GTO has to use after market gauges with sender units wereas the 05/06 read all their information from the computer.
> The battery gauges reads in volts and the oil gauge reads in bars. Hope this clears a few things up
> cheers Allan



PM sent

tas


----------



## 6.7 GTO (Feb 24, 2011)

*2006 gto*

Do all 2006 gto have this plug under the dash? From what people have told me its only the 2005. I have had the gauge for over a year but not sure how to install them on a 2006. I want to take my radio out and look, but i bought the car used and the stock radio is glued in place.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

6.7 GTO said:


> Do all 2006 gto have this plug under the dash? From what people have told me its only the 2005. I have had the gauge for over a year but not sure how to install them on a 2006. I want to take my radio out and look, but i bought the car used and the stock radio is glued in place.


Glued? Some yoyo actually glued it in? You don't need to remove the radio despite what the directions from JHP state.
There is a plug and play cable that runs parallel to the dash just behind the vents NOT under the dash. There is a cut off build date on 2006's that this cable is not plug and play but can be spliced and the connections soldered. I don't recall what the build date cut off is.

This cable is not easily gotten to, there is no way to see in there unless you have a mirror. You have to get for example a clothes hanger and make a hook and fish it out. Mine gave me lots of resistance and I kept yanking and it popped out. Took me probably a grand total of 15 minutes overall. Most of it was getting the cable out and only a matter of minutes of hooking it up and placing it the space.


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

+ for the JHP gauge pod. Looks and gits great compared to other aftermarked gauges


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

6.7 GTO said:


> Do all 2006 gto have this plug under the dash? From what people have told me its only the 2005. I have had the gauge for over a year but not sure how to install them on a 2006. I want to take my radio out and look, but i bought the car used and the stock radio is glued in place.


Glued? You sure? There's really no reason to glue the radio in. the four holes (two on each side) of the radio are where the tool, or coat hanger is placed allowing you to slide the radio out.

Mine has a May '06 build date and didn't have the plug, so it probably took me 15 minutes longer than GTO Judge. You could do it with just the main instrument cluster out, but that won't leave you much room to solder the wires together.

If you need to use the JHP loom be sure to count the pins on both the GM plug and JHP loom, the colors should correspond to the GM pins as shown below, but be aware GM was know to change things like wire colors during various stages of production on these cars, so use the pins. But it should go like this (it's really pretty simple):

GM-------------------------JHP Loom
Pin 1 orange/yellow-------> Pin 8 Red
Pin 17 black/yellow--------> Pin 4 Black
Pin 20 pink/blue-----------> Pin 6 Pink
Pin 2 brown/white---------> Pin 7 Grey
Pin 6 green/white---------> Pin 5 Green


----------



## GTO 1 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Gauges....*

Does AJS still make these? JHP is just too high... I was told South Coast Speed & Sound makes a nice set.. but is not shown on their online site.
I have an 06 with gray gauges...with a 11-05 build date so I should be "pre-wired".
Anyone chime in on this.... Thanks!!

GTO 1


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

BRZN said:


> Glued? You sure? There's really no reason to glue the radio in. the four holes (two on each side) of the radio are where the tool, or coat hanger is placed allowing you to slide the radio out.
> 
> Mine has a May '06 build date and didn't have the plug, so it probably took me 15 minutes longer than GTO Judge. You could do it with just the main instrument cluster out, but that won't leave you much room to solder the wires together.
> 
> ...


I'm going to eventually do this....


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Are the gauges that plug directly into ODB Port any good?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

bridogr1 said:


> Are the gauges that plug directly into ODB Port any good?


They are OK altho I don't really care about voltage. I have a Banshee gauge pod and it's great. The curved top mirrors the main gauge assembly and the top shades the gauge faces. I have an Autometer digital tach/programmable shift light and a VEI AFR gauge in it. The SCSS oil pressure gauge holder is in a custom built one I got last year from a member on the "other board". There is a sponsor there that makes dual bezel gauges but I only needed one more AND my guy had the exact silver matching paint. The other ones I've seen just paint them all black.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> They are OK altho I don't really care about voltage. I have a Banshee gauge pod and it's great. The curved top mirrors the main gauge assembly and the top shades the gauge faces. I have an Autometer digital tach/programmable shift light and a VEI AFR gauge in it. The SCSS oil pressure gauge holder is in a custom built one I got last year from a member on the "other board". There is a sponsor there that makes dual bezel gauges but I only needed one more AND my guy had the exact silver matching paint. The other ones I've seen just paint them all black.


Yeah, that looks awesome. I'm all for upgrading my car, but if it doesn't look factory, I'm just not interested. I ended up going with the SCSS pod and Speedhut gauges and they match perfectly. I had the FLC center pod before the SCSS and the FLC doesn't even begin to compare to the quality, fit, and finish.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> This cable is not easily gotten to, there is no way to see in there unless you have a mirror. You have to get for example a clothes hanger and make a hook and fish it out. Mine gave me lots of resistance and I kept yanking and it popped out. Took me probably a grand total of 15 minutes overall. Most of it was getting the cable out and only a matter of minutes of hooking it up and placing it the space.


Smash the windshield and look down, took me 30 seconds this way:seeya:

ON a side note we should group buy these, interest is present!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

nicayotte said:


> Smash the windshield and look down, took me 30 seconds this way:seeya:
> 
> ON a side note we should group buy these, interest is present!


I thought about smashing it.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...or in my case, keep hitting my head on it...
Bill


----------



## Scott92768 (Sep 24, 2016)

AJS said:


> I do make these pods from genuine GM Holden parts for the LH drive GTOs and RH drive Holden cars and have sold them through ebay, they look and fit like they are factory made, they sell for around $400us plus shipping, if your interested let me know and I will send some photos of the binnical pod.


Do you still make these gauge? What all comes with them? Do you offer them on eBay? I would need them in red what would be the total cost shipping to Georgia 30125


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll be surprised if you get an answer. He hasn't been on here in 8 years. . .


----------

